
How Amino Is Defining a New Industry Standard for Healthcare Transparency - rafaelc
https://amino.com/blog/how-amino-is-defining-a-new-industry-standard-for-healthcare-transparency/
======
novalis78
Looks great. Still not as sipmle as "priceline" for healthcare. Wish there was
a market place just like that and providers operate like the Surgery center of
Oklahoma. Similar to what pricepain.com did. Any effort in this arena deserves
support.

------
kevinmannix
Series C @ 18 months? Is it just me or is that too much in too little time?

